# Billing Instruction for Kenalog Instruction



## Vinothkumar_P (Aug 20, 2016)

Can some one assist on how to report the HCPCS code J3301 when physician administers 0.5cc of Kenalog 10mg.


----------



## T.Tarantino (Aug 25, 2016)

10mg=.25cc therefore you would bill it as 2 units.


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 25, 2016)

T.Tarantino said:


> 10mg=.25cc therefore you would bill it as 2 units.



You are thinking of KENALOG-40 (VIAL) 40 MG/ML where 10 mg would be .25cc

KENALOG-10 (VIAL) 10 MG/ML .5cc would be 5MG so its rounded up to 10mg so 1 unit


----------



## Vinothkumar_P (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your opinions and suggestions. This helps.



CodingKing said:


> You are thinking of KENALOG-40 (VIAL) 40 MG/ML where 10 mg would be .25cc
> 
> KENALOG-10 (VIAL) 10 MG/ML .5cc would be 5MG so its rounded up to 10mg so 1 unit


----------

